# The Missionary Roots of Liberal Democracy



## Pergamum (Jun 1, 2015)

In our Postmodern West, it is very fashionable to oppose Christian missions as culturally imperialistic and destructive to indigenous populations. And of course, slavery, foot-binding, cannibalism,widow-burning, child-brides, prostitution, head-hunting, tribal warfare, and ritual sacrifice were often eliminated by missionaries, sometimes through enlistment of colonial powers (to which we might say "good riddance" rather than to grouse about the death of these social ills).Sociologist Robert Woodberry, however, demonstrates the missionaries' positive influences on countries, their improvement of education and healthcare, and even their contributions towards creating stable societies in those places where they served:


http://blog.tifwe.org/robert-woodberry-and-the-benefits-of-protestant-missions/

http://blog.tifwe.org/the-truth-about-missionaries/

http://www.christianitytoday.com/ct/2014/january-february/world-missionaries-made.html

https://www.academia.edu/2128659/The_Missionary_Roots_of_Liberal_Democracy


----------

